# Do long haired cats shed more than short haired cats?



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't remember where I read it but it says long haired cats shed less?? Is that true?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella's hair comes out in "tufts" - Cleo (shorter hair now - not grown all the way in yet from being shaved) leaves black hair EVERYWHERE! 

But they're different breeds, so I don't know if that makes a difference. Cinderella is a Birman and Cleo is mostly Persian.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

My Tuxie also leaves black hair everyone too! haha.. sounds like Long haired kitties are easier to deal with when it comes to hair.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was under the impression (don't ask why!) that short haired kitties don't shed, and I held a little cat while I was talking to her owner, and I left there COVERED in her short little hairs! 8O


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

^ haha.. me too! i thought that short haired kitties don't shed as much.. everywhere I look at home there's Tuxie's hair! :lol: when I brush her I feel like she is going to go bald! haha


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

badet said:


> ^ haha.. me too! i thought that short haired kitties don't shed as much.. everywhere I look at home there's Tuxie's hair! :lol: when I brush her I feel like she is going to go bald! haha


Me too! Huge amounts of hair came off Sam's coat when I brushed him, and he was a medium hair kitty.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Long hair is more noticeable than short hair, so even if the rate of shedding is the same, it would appear to be more.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have 3 short hair and 1 long hair.

Zack my long hair seems to shed considerably less than the others. Also when I brush them alot less fur comes off of him!

I thought Zack was going to be a short hair. To my suprise he turned into a gorgeous long hair boy. I though he was going to be a shedding mess, but hasn't been.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Dec 16, 2003)

I've only ever owned one short haired cat, and there was always hair everywhere the cat would lay down or rub against! With 2 Ragdolls(long hair) and a mix breed medium haired cat, as long as I kept them brushed I never had much of a problem with cat hair!


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

I think that longhairs and shorthairs (and medium hairs) all shed the same amount, but it appears that the longer haired cats shed more (optical illusion). With Buffy, my shorthair, I can grab a pinch of fur and pull and I'll end up with a nice clump of fur. If I do the same thing with Willow, my longhair, I don't get nearly as much. Molly, my other shorthair, falls somewhere in between.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Rookie is long hair (and my first cat ever), and I really don't think she sheds much. When she does, it comes off in little clumps. I figure clumps are easier to see and pick up than individual hairs, so I'm pretty happy about that whole situation!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the response guys. I've never had a long haired kitty because I've always thought my house will be filled with hair.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I sure wouldn't let that stop you, in terms of having a long-haired kitty for shedding reasons. 

There are other things worth thinking about, though, as far as having a long-haired cat. You have to brush them every day (sometimes she'll sit for 2 minutes, sometimes for 20), and even then, they develop tangles that have to be cut out. The tangles tend to happen in the "arm pit" areas under their front and back paws. Then, if they're like Rookie, she develops enough tangles that we have to get her shaved at least once a year, and that sometimes requires sedation. I've never had a short-haired cat to compare this with, but I do think people who get long-hairs should know the implications before getting one. No one told me these things. We got Rookie because she was so **** cute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think the breed makes a difference, too. Birman's aren't "supposed" to mat, but Cinderella did when I first got her. Of course, she hadn't been groomed in about 9 months. She LOVES being brushed, so now we have no problems. 

Cleo (mostly Persian) had to be shaved by her prior owner because she doesn't like being brushed so her owner wouldn't deal with it. I'm very slowly getting her used to the brushing, so hopefully that problem shouldn't arise again.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thomas and Kitty (short hair) leave fur EVERYWHERE. Tre (medium hair) leaves clumps of fur around the house, but not on every surface.

When I brush Tom or Kitty, I get lots of hair off.

When I brush Tre, I get almost no hair off.

So....


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got 2 gray cats, one short-haired and the other medium-haired. Neither one shed very much at all. When we had Ellie who was white and short haired, she shed extremely much. 

So I concluded that white or light colored cats and long-haired cats shed more than dark colored, short haired cats. 

Apparently, I better keep my day job, since I'm scientifically challenged.  :lol:


----------

